
TrustZone on Snapdragon 805 cannot be trusted [pdf] - jwildeboer
http://theroot.ninja/disclosures/TRUSTNONE_1.0-11282015.pdf
======
cylinder714
"Some popular affected devices are the Motorola Droid Turbo/MAXX, Motorola
Nexus 6, and the Samsung Galaxy Note 4. This vulnerability was successfully
exploited to unlock the Motorola Droid Turbo’s bootloader."

